# Mule 610 4WD



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with the Mule 610 4WD? I realize it has the small engine. Any commments would be appreciated. 
$7000 out the door.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Mule 610 4WD? I realize it has the small engine. Any commments would be appreciated.
> $7000 out the door.


We have friends who let us use their Mule 610 when we train on their property and we love it! It isn't speedy, but it is plenty fast for training setups and the bench seat and cargo area makes it easy to carry birdboys, launchers and stickmen into the field.

Driving it is easy (even for a first timer).

At one time I wanted an ATV, now I want a mule.

Jeff


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Mule*

Jeff,

I'm looking at one of these myself. How fast would you say the top end is?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Mule*



Gunners Up said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I'm looking at one of these myself. How fast would you say the top end is?
> 
> ...


Depends on terrain and load, but the one we've used can go nearly 25 on flat surfaces.

Here's a decent review of the various Utility Vehicles that are a cross between an ATV and a golf cart.

http://farmindustrynews.com/mag/farming_uvs_measure/


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

25 mph is right per the book for the 610 4wd. Plenty fast for me. As a matter of fact, the book lists all models at 25mph- governed.


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

Check with different dealers, as I owned a 3010 and had terrible cold weather start problems with it and four different dealers just said , yes it was the nature of the beast. Hopefully not the same engine as mine had.
good luck.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

fetchtx said:


> Check with different dealers, as I owned a 3010 and had terrible cold weather start problems with it and four different dealers just said , yes it was the nature of the beast. Hopefully not the same engine as mine had.
> good luck.


The one we've used (not a 3010) can seem tricky to start. You have to find the "sweet spot" on the choke. Not that big a deal really, but then again, this is in Virginia where it isn't too cold. I've never tried to start it when the temp was below freezing.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

3010's need the choke adjusted a littlte too much, but they last forever. You can always get them started but sometimes you do need the touch. The single cylander's seem to start better than the 3010's.


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

* I put up with the starting problems with it for 4 years, finally traded it in this year for the club car diesel, and wish i had done that much earlier. Club Car is much better riding, starts excellent, all aluminum frame, has either the Kubota Industrial rated 20 HP engine or the Honda Industrial Rated Gas Engine. It also has automatic shift into 4WD when you need it. The dealer I traded with sell's both machines. The drive sold me, much better riding and turn radius lots shorter. Check em out.
http://www.golfcartplus.com/item569.htm*


----------

